# Disney TV with DirecTivo



## ManOfChill (May 31, 2005)

Help!!

My kids have Disney TVs (Mickey Mouse and Princess) and DirecTivos and I can't get the peanut remote to control them? I've tried the code search without success. 

Anybody know of a code that may work?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Look on the back of the set for a FCC id. There's a website (several actually)
http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=145 that you can search FCC ID's and track down manufacturers.


----------



## ManOfChill (May 31, 2005)

Thanks, I'll do that!!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

You might want to try remotecentral.com

I have the same TV. It's a couple of years old. I didn't have any luck either. When I get hHome I'll for the manufacturer. It was on the label on the back. I know it statrs w/ "M". It's not Magnavox. Oddly enough I want to say it was Maxell.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Even more odd.

The manufacturer for mine is actually Memorex.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

And Memorex is just a brand. 

The acual manufacturer is likely some nameless (in the American market) Chinese job manufacturer.

The style of remote used on those TVs is very popular for lower end TVs and VCRs. Maybe you can go an see what other major brands use the same style 
remote and go there.

My brother has an Electrohome TV that has a similar remote, as does our JVC VCR.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

classicsat said:


> And Memorex is just a brand.
> 
> The acual manufacturer is likely some nameless (in the American market) Chinese job manufacturer.
> 
> ...


That's may be true, but when you run down the list of TV "names" is appears to usually go by Name Brand and not who actually manufactured it overseas to use your example. Brand or Manufacturer can be a blurred line. TV remote codes are generally described under the catergory of "Name Brnad" aren't they?

Now that you mention it, I have a low end Sylvania DVD/VCR TV combo for the kids room and like you said, the remotes actually do look similiar. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Give codes 0091, 0128, and 0008 a try. All keys not just power.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Outstanding Edmund!!!!!

0008 worked.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## ManOfChill (May 31, 2005)

0091 worked. My children thank you!!!


----------



## yashiraromero (Dec 5, 2010)

ManOfChill said:


> Help!!
> 
> My kids have Disney TVs (Mickey Mouse and Princess) and DirecTivos and I can't get the peanut remote to control them? I've tried the code search without success.
> 
> Anybody know of a code that may work?


TV mickey for me to buy philips control SRU5107/27 model and code is 0520 I called Philip and I got it. in fact the booklet brings more TV codes for disney.


----------

